# removing of cured urethanes, silicones, anhydride epoxies...



## AuMINIMayhem (Mar 30, 2009)

Dynasolve.. talked to a guy at work and for cleaning stuff such as Conformal coatings from boards, cured adhesives, etc, Dynesovle seems to be the great cure-all in the industry.. thought this might be useful info.. 

please read ALL warnings.. this can be pretty nasty stuff (as with most chems we deal with) :wink:  

http://www.dynaloy.com/Products/tech_data_sheets/Dynasolve 750 & 711 PDF.pdf


----------

